# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Swiss Schmidt-Rubin K31 anyone got one ?

## turner nz

was watching videos on you tube about ww2 battle rifles as you do and the fella had a k31 in his collection, oh my word what a beautiful rifle... where the hell do i get one ? i thought I'd see if anyone here owns or has had the pleasure to shoot one ?

now that's a rifle!
http://media.liveauctiongroup.net/i/...CF5EFBD55D6800

----------


## Bill999

why dont more rifles come with straight pull actions, they kick ass

----------


## sako75

There is a Swiss owned rifle range north of Auckland somewhere. Think it is near Kaukapakapa. Thought about getting a K31 and pulling out the heritage card but never got around to it.

----------


## Beavis

SAI had them advertised for $400 last I looked

----------


## john m

Ive got one a bit heavy but very very accurate. Most will have a tag behind the butt plate with owners name regiment and location. Mine was made in 1944.

----------


## turner nz

Oh man that's neat! If I could get one for 400 I wouldn't blink. Tried sai website but they only have sporting arms. Is it hard to get ammo for her john?

sent from my G3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## john m

Ammo no problem plenty of Swiss have them here. Norma carries hunting rounds Dies from all makers projectiles are .308 dia. Just shy of the 30-06 in power.

----------


## faregame

I have a gercado 7.5x55 swiss - I use Hornady (Graf) 150g SST

Straight pull be quite cool to have

----------


## Spanners

I have a nice K31
No tag behind butt unfortunately. 
Took wee  while to get brass for it - new that is.  Chanced on Gunworks having some in stock
Think I paid $500 at auction for it

----------


## gimp

Where'd you get the sawback bayo?

----------


## Dead is better

I had the pleasure of using one of these fine rifles out to 300m. Never fired a more accurate ww2 era rifle.

----------


## john m

The sawback bayo came from a small gun shop in Lucerne 80SF.standard bayo 40SF.

----------


## DW58

I have a 1950-mfr. K31 plus a 1914 Pioneer bayonet.

----------


## steven

> why dont more rifles come with straight pull actions, they kick ass


Because generally as battle rifles they hate battle conditions due to their complexity and close tolerances.  So in WW1 there was the Ross rifle from Canada, generally after a few weeks in the mud the Canadians ditched their Ross's for Enfields.

If you want a fast action (rounds fired per minute) the Enfield is hard to beat, if you want indestructibly strong action probably the Mauser Action.  Either are very safe, reliable and easy to maintain, straight pull's are not. If you want accurate then a smaller calibre such as 6.5 or yes 7mm hence why I am looking for a Swedish M96 right now.

----------


## steven

> I had the pleasure of using one of these fine rifles out to 300m. Never fired a more accurate ww2 era rifle.


Ever shot the 6.5mm M96 swede?  or the Brazilian Mauser in 7mm?

----------


## steven

If you chaps are interested and live near Wellington there is a military auction on the 12th~13th July.

Item 1448 Schmit Rubin described as good condition.  I dont know how reliable these are, but Ive never heard a bad word.  

Item 1031 Ross straight pull, sporting config 303britsh, ex- NZ army.  The Ross for one is complex and can need quite a bit of gunsmithing to keep A1 or cycles like a dog (jams).

If you want a highly accurate simple ex-mil gun I'd go Swede 6.5, brass is cheap(ish) and plentiful. 


regards

----------


## zimmer

> If you chaps are interested and live near Wellington there is a military auction on the 12th~13th July.
> 
> Item 1448 Schmit Rubin described as good condition.  I dont know how reliable these are, but Ive never heard a bad word.  
> 
> Item 1031 Ross straight pull, sporting config 303britsh, ex- NZ army.  The Ross for one is complex and can need quite a bit of gunsmithing to keep A1 or cycles like a dog (jams).
> 
> If you want a highly accurate simple ex-mil gun I'd go Swede 6.5, brass is cheap(ish) and plentiful. 
> 
> 
> regards


Yeh, they have never been strong on their auction items descriptions!  At 25" barrel length it should be a K31 - more desirable if wanting a shooter.


Most of the damage to the woodwork came from them doing drill and smacking the rifle butt down against the side of their boot  :Have A Nice Day: 
Some models even had a metal plate fitted to prevent damage.
No warfare damage though..ha ha (I better not go any further, I have Swiss relies)

----------


## shooternz

The serial number indicates that it was manufactured in 1957 so may not have seen much service as the STGW 57 came into service that year.

----------


## Spanners

If I'm home I'll look at the Ross...

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

sai have the k11 and the k31 well at least they did when I was in there last well over a year ago
k11's were around the 400 mark but the k31's were more like 700 ish

I brought a mint k31 from them was bloody nice I was not thinking and sold her when I was poor one day  :Sad:  will get another in November when I have spare cash

----------


## steven

The non-common ex-mils I have seen examples of are often in lovely condition, so if you want one I'd suggest hanging around for a beaut and ignore rough/average ones unless very cheap.  I dont recall the last K31's exact price but it looked A1 and I think it was circa $800~900.  

Ross's might go quite cheap, their actions however are quirkly Im told, you could easily get a jammington.

I have some buys in my sights.....

 :Have A Nice Day: 

Good luck!

----------

